# Rear shocks for 64 Impala



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Anyone know where I can get some rear shocks for a 1964 Impala, they have to work with hydraulics without getting bent. 
Chrome is a plus but black or whit will do too.
Something like this:


----------



## louisville chevy (Feb 1, 2008)

you can buy any set you want and have them chromed, it wont hurt them or anything, you just have to measure the length of the monts with it all the way up and all the way down, you dont want to get a nice set and then rip them into two


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louisville chevy_@Aug 1 2008, 06:33 PM~11233839
> *you can buy any set you want and have them chromed, it wont hurt them or anything, you just have to measure the length of the monts with it all the way up and all the way down, you dont want to get a nice set and then rip them into two
> *


Ok, its just that I heard that there was somekind of special rear shocks that was made specially to be put on cars with hydraulics. 

I got a stock pair right now wich I havent put on yet and I know my car raises too high to put on "regular" shocks, I will try to post a pic of one of the last shocks that where on when I bought the car. The screws on the upper mount where also twisted.


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

What length cylinders are you running? 12" are about the longest you can run with shox.

Keep in mind the longer the shock is at extension, the longer it will also be when compressed. You may not be able to lay it with long shocks.

Personally, i ditched mine. Looks cleaner. Of course mine is not a daily, so ride quality is not important..


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

go to auto zone and tell them you have a 94 chevy 3500 4x4 they are about 27 inches extentended and about 14.5 collapsed ... 

car dont lay out with them on but it lifts pretty high ..


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks for your answers, I dont drive mine as a daily either. Dont think I will be using rear shocks...Like laying it down in the back.


----------



## 714impala (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Aug 1 2008, 09:12 AM~11233136
> *Anyone know where I can get some rear shocks for a 1964 Impala, they have to work with hydraulics without getting bent.
> Chrome is a plus but black or whit will do too.
> Something like this:
> ...


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 714impala_@Aug 7 2008, 07:41 AM~11281509
> *
> *


Damn this **** is after me! :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Aug 3 2008, 12:41 AM~11245276
> *Thanks for your answers, I dont drive mine as a daily either. Dont think I will be using rear shocks...Like laying it down in the back.
> *


u can always run accumulators on the back pumps


----------

